# John Deere 950 Shift Fork



## Almosta Ranch (8 mo ago)

I recently purchased a 1986 John Deere 950. The shift fork is broken but the tractor still runs great and shifts ok, although it sounds like there is some grinding. The previous owner retrieved the broken parts and drained the transmission fluid to remove any possible particles.
How difficult/expensive is it to replace this part?
I’m finding there aren’t many parts available for this tractor. Need a new grill, front headlights, seat, and brakes. Looking for any and all information/suggestions for repairs and restoration of this tractor. Thanks!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Almosta, welcome aboard the forum.

The 950 is a Yanmar tractor. We have some really great Yanmar people on this forum. 

Here's what's available for new parts:


https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/navigation/equipment/71236



Here's what's available used parts:


https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/dismantled-machines/john-deere/950/farm-equipment



Aftermarket parts, hunt the internet for aftermarket parts (especially Ebay and Amazon)


----------



## Almosta Ranch (8 mo ago)

sixbales said:


> Howdy Almosta, welcome aboard the forum.
> 
> The 950 is a Yanmar tractor. We have some really great Yanmar people on this forum.
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Almosta Ranch said:


> I recently purchased a 1986 John Deere 950. The shift fork is broken but the tractor still runs great and shifts ok, although it sounds like there is some grinding. The previous owner retrieved the broken parts and drained the transmission fluid to remove any possible particles.
> How difficult/expensive is it to replace this part?
> I’m finding there aren’t many parts available for this tractor. Need a new grill, front headlights, seat, and brakes. Looking for any and all information/suggestions for repairs and restoration of this tractor. Thanks!


Your JD950 is really a Yanmar painted JD green. With that said, the Yanmar Aftermarket Parts Network carries these. 
It's basically a YM4300 without the turbo. A JD1050 has the turbo.


----------

